# 3 Limes



## mrg (Jun 27, 2022)

Had my 3 OG Limes out today, Sept 64 Super Deluxe, June 64 ( Kid Hot Rodded back in the day ) & Nov 65 2 spd.


----------



## nick tures (Jun 28, 2022)

wow those are nice !!


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 28, 2022)

Not a Lemon in the bunch. 👍


----------

